# Lots of Dill.... I need some recipes



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

My dill is looking so nice. I would like to try some dill bread. Got any good recipes? I did see some online that takes cottage cheese. Would yogurt work in its place? I grind my own flour so if I go through all that work I dont want to junk up my bread with non organic cottage cheese.
I have made dressing for salads with it. 
Any recipes would be appreciated.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't have a bread recipe but I do love chopping up dill and mixing it with equal parts mayo and cream cheese. Makes a great sandwich spread...it's especially good if you like cucumber sandwiches. It's also good with equal parts mayo & sour cream as a veggie dip.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

1/8 cup dill seed.
1 cup buttermilk.
1/4 teaspoon black pepper.
2 tablespoons minced garlic.
1/4 cup dried parsley flakes.
1 tablespoon red pepper flakes.
1 cup mayonnaise.
Add salt and lime if desired for a ranch dressing like dip.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My Dad loved dill. He would chop it up and put it in every salad he made. I can't help with the bread recipe (we are not as fond of dill as Dad was). Dad did make a great Chicken Paprikash with dill. This recipe is similar to his: http://www.cookthink.com/recipe/4080/Chicken_Paprikash


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Magus said:


> 1/8 cup dill seed.
> 1 cup buttermilk.
> 1/4 teaspoon black pepper.
> 2 tablespoons minced garlic.
> ...


Hey Magus, you forgot the garlic(or the "Birth Control" as the DD's call it)!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its there.minced garlic, dead center of the recipe. 

I vaguely remember a honey-dill bbq glaze but I'm not sure exactly what all was in it.
Dill and honey,beer and maybe French's Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

You can also dry it in the microwave. 60 seconds at a time until dry. Herbs stay nice and bright green and crumble nicely. I dry rosemary, grind it to a powder and mix 1 tsp with 1/4 cup of sea salt to make a rosemary salt for meats. I also dry my own basil and cilantro.... so far ;-)

John


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Try this.

4 diced roasted red bell peppers.
4 spoonfuls of dill seed.
1 teaspoon diced garlic.
1 diced red pepper.[hot]
Cover in olive oil and let sit for one month refrigerated.mix with vinegar for salad dressing.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Magus said:


> Its there.minced garlic, dead center of the recipe.
> 
> I vaguely remember a honey-dill bbq glaze but I'm not sure exactly what all was in it.
> Dill and honey,beer and maybe French's Worcestershire sauce.


Sorry bout that, too many late nights and early mornings... not to mention time for new glasses.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will have to try that recipe Magus. I am going to bake some bread this week, if it gets a bit cooler out. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## WhatDoesSHTFMean (Jul 19, 2012)

*Tzatziki - Cucumber Yogurt Dip*

We make this all the time with our cucumbers and dill we grow at home. I know its not bread like you were originally asking but its very delicious. as a dip or even as a spread with chicken

Ingredients:
3 tbsp. olive oil
1 tbsp. vinegar
2 cloves garlic, minced finely
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. white pepper
1 cup greek yogurt, strained
1 cup sour cream
2 cucumbers, peeled, seeded and diced
1 tsp. chopped fresh dill

Preparation:
Combine olive oil, vinegar, garlic, salt, and pepper in a bowl. Mix until well combined. Using a whisk, blend the yogurt with the sour cream. Add the olive oil mixture to the yogurt mixture and mix well. Finally, add the cucumber and chopped fresh dill. Chill for at least two hours before serving.


----------

